# Boats



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I promised to report back on how my boat purchase went. 

A few weeks ago I bought myself a little bass style fishing boat and as with most things here found myself faced with an awful lot of inexplicable and unexpected bureaucracy so here's how it went.

Boats under 5 metres and with engines of less than 6 horsepower do not need the owner/handler to sit any exams but anything over that does and the exam is only available in Portuguese. 

Trailers under 300 kg do not need to be registered or to have serial numbers but both boat and trailer needs to be insured. 

The boat does have to be registered to the new owner and several people told me I needed to take the boat to my nearest Navy base to be inspected....... This appears not to be the case because my VERY helpful neighbour looked into it for me and last week took me to Leiria and although it was helluva hard to find, we eventually found a small boat registration office there....... We completed some forms and the boat is now renamed and registered in my name. They gave me a temporary registration document and told me the permanent document will arrive in the post in a few weeks time. 

Other requirements are that the engine needs to be 4 stroke for use on waters such as Zezere/Cabril and the boat needs to be equipped with a few odds and ends such as anchor, rope, compass, first aid kit, torch and knife etc.

FWIW, if you want a bigge boat/engine, they do accept some UK qualifications from the RYA so you could always go and do one of their courses if you wished...... personally, I only wanted a little fishing boat so can get away with keeping below the 5 m/6hp limit.


----------



## Solipold (Jul 13, 2013)

When did life become so complicated?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Solipold said:


> When did life become so complicated?


When some fidiot invented the EU and then appointed all those mandarins who feel the need to justify their position and fat cat salaries.


----------

